# PSE Chaos Limbs



## chappytx (Jan 23, 2009)

ttt


----------



## trimantrekokc (May 16, 2006)

1-800-477-7789 is the number for PSE...they have a grow up program to make it cheaper to get into the next higher poundage limbs


----------



## Montana girl (Jun 16, 2008)

If you are willing to pay shipping cost, i can probally help ya out!


----------



## chappytx (Jan 23, 2009)

Sure my zip code is 09464, it usually cost the same as sending to New York, New York. Tell me a total price then I let ya know. Thanks for your time.


----------



## oldgeez (Sep 29, 2002)

I am interested in your old 40 lb limbs. did you get your heavier limbs??


----------

